

Not cool Urban Outfitters, not cool. - Irishsteve
http://imakeshinythings.tumblr.com/post/5855716317/not-cool-urban-outfitters-not-cool

======
MWil
A heart in the middle of the state doesn't seem like it was her "creation".
Now stealing the copy and the name...

